# Anyone else disappointed in Hilton with the purchase of Diamond?



## dr1013 (Oct 9, 2022)

Just got back from Myrtle Beach stay at the Anderson. Sat through a sales pitch on Max. Am I the only one disappointed with Hilton with the Diamond purchase?
It seems for legacy owners of HGVC the diamond purchase is mainly a negative. Unless your will to spend more $, all the purchase is going to do is give more people access to HGVC making it more difficult to book within the 6 month window. 
Hilton was offering for me to trade in my HGVC to buy a new HGVC from them. Which would cost around $15k - $20k and I would end up with the same points. Only difference would be access to Max. Which seems crazy for the money and I don’t see the value in Max for that price.  The other option was to buy diamond points for $20 - $30k.
Unless I’m missing something Hilton really did the legacy owners an injustice with this purchase. I’m disappointed in Hilton and they are treating legacy owners.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 9, 2022)

dr1013 said:


> Just got back from Myrtle Beach stay at the Anderson. Sat through a sales pitch on Max. Am I the only one disappointed with Hilton with the Diamond purchase?
> It seems for legacy owners of HGVC the diamond purchase is mainly a negative. Unless your will to spend more $, all the purchase is going to do is give more people access to HGVC making it more difficult to book within the 6 month window.
> Hilton was offering for me to trade in my HGVC to buy a new HGVC from them. Which would cost around $15k - $20k and I would end up with the same points. Only difference would be access to Max. Which seems crazy for the money and I don’t see the value in Max for that price.  The other option was to buy diamond points for $20 - $30k.
> Unless I’m missing something Hilton really did the legacy owners an injustice with this purchase. I’m disappointed in Hilton and they are treating legacy owners.



The thing to understand is that benefit to timeshare owners takes a backseat to the benefit to corporate shareholders. 
Management spins it to try to make it sound like a great deal for timeshare owners.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 9, 2022)

Sorry!


----------



## brp (Oct 9, 2022)

dr1013 said:


> Unless I’m missing something Hilton really did the legacy owners an injustice with this purchase. I’m disappointed in Hilton and they are treating legacy owners.



From my standpoint, my use of the HGVC points doesn't change at all with the purchase of Diamond. I have no intention to participate and, unless something changes substantially, I can use my HGVC points in the same way going forward.

So far, no injustice for me.

Cheers.


----------



## dr1013 (Oct 9, 2022)

brp said:


> From my standpoint, my use of the HGVC points doesn't change at all with the purchase of Diamond. I have no intention to participate and, unless something changes substantially, I can use my HGVC points in the same way going forward.
> 
> So far, no injustice for me.
> 
> Cheers.



good point. my concern is with all new diamond owners that get access to Max will be able to book HGVC within 6 months, making it harder for HGVC owners to find available properties within 6 months. I guess the only way to avoid that issue is to book prior to the window opening up for Max members. Which I usually do but sometimes I will book within that 6 month window.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 9, 2022)

dr1013 said:


> good point. my concern is with all new diamond owners that get access to Max will be able to book HGVC within 6 months, making it harder for HGVC owners to find available properties within 6 months. I guess the only way to avoid that issue is to book prior to the window opening up for Max members. Which I usually do but sometimes I will book within that 6 month window.



That’s the key. Book at 9 months and you will be fine.


----------



## brp (Oct 9, 2022)

dr1013 said:


> good point. my concern is with all new diamond owners that get access to Max will be able to book HGVC within 6 months, making it harder for HGVC owners to find available properties within 6 months.



I don't book at 6 months for something I want. That would be silly., I only book that close in if I'm willing to not find anything on a late booking. Yes, there could be a disadvantage there, but it won't affect those who use the system effectively.

Cheers.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 9, 2022)

dr1013 said:


> good point. my concern is with all new diamond owners that get access to Max will be able to book HGVC within 6 months, making it harder for HGVC owners to find available properties within 6 months. I guess the only way to avoid that issue is to book prior to the window opening up for Max members. Which I usually do but sometimes I will book within that 6 month window.


You are just looking at it from one side.  While it is true that many new DRI owners will have access to our HGVC resorts at 6 months, you also have to consider that many existing HGVC members who upgraded to Max and would have been reserving HGVC properties are now going to use their points to reserve DRI (HVC) properties, thus balancing out the whole equation.  It may not be a perfect balance, but I don't see this affecting what I can book that much, plus I book most of my reservations right around 9 months out so I am even less affected.

Kurt


----------



## dr1013 (Oct 9, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> You are just looking at it from one side.  While it is true that many new DRI owners will have access to our HGVC resorts at 6 months, you also have to consider that many existing HGVC members who upgraded to Max and would have been reserving HGVC properties are now going to use their points to reserve DRI (HVC) properties, thus balancing out the whole equation.  It may not be a perfect balance, but I don't see this affecting what I can book that much, plus I book most of my reservations right around 9 months out so I am even less affected.
> 
> Kurt



that’s makes sense, I wasn’t thinking of it that way. Thanks


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 9, 2022)

Keep in mind that, for DRI owners to have access to HGVC properties, they also have to spend a substantial amount of money. 
I don’t think we’ll see a huge influx of DRI owners trying to book Hilton properties at 6 months for several years.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 9, 2022)

Speaking of maintaining that balance, it's no different than what has happened up to now with HGVC owners booking in RCI. HGVC deposited into RCI to make everything balance, but people in RCI could not see everything that we could book. 

I don't think Max will give the DRI owners full access to everything we see, I don't see how that could work, they need to balance with what HGVC Max owners are booking in DRI. Maybe that is why Max took time to arrive instead of just giving DRI Max owners a log in to HGVC. There has to be a limit on what they can access.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## tombanjo (Oct 10, 2022)

If you look at the stock price, one could say stockholders are not thrilled.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 10, 2022)

The acquisition of DRI, is a strange purchase for Hilton and DRI owners.
Right now the stock holders for Hilton and DRI are asking. What is going on?


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 10, 2022)

Does Hilton have a buy back program for their timeshare owners?


----------



## cd5 (Oct 10, 2022)

dr1013 said:


> good point. my concern is with all new diamond owners that get access to Max will be able to book HGVC within 6 months, making it harder for HGVC owners to find available properties within 6 months. I guess the only way to avoid that issue is to book prior to the window opening up for Max members. Which I usually do but sometimes I will book within that 6 month window.


It's an reciprocal exchange - so they get to book at 6 months only if an HGVC member has exchanged with Diamond. I don't see that this would effect current HGVC owners


----------



## dayooper (Oct 10, 2022)

cd5 said:


> It's an reciprocal exchange - so they get to book at 6 months only if an HGVC member has exchanged with Diamond. I don't see that this would effect current HGVC owners



Wait, this is how it works? I thought Max members had access to the other side  at 6 months. Embarc is different, but I was the understanding that Max members can book anything available at 6 months. If everything works like an exchange program, it’s even a worse deal than I thought, and that’s saying something.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 10, 2022)

This should certainly give HGVC some incentive to fixing up the DRI properties. Who would want to pay more points for a downgraded resort?


----------



## drucifer (Oct 10, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> This should certainly give HGVC some incentive to fixing up the DRI properties. Who would want to pay more points for a downgraded resort?



Unless the HVC (DRI) properties are fewer points for the same type of unit.

This brings up another point. Will Diamond owners be willing to part with more points to have the same length of stay at HGVC? Will many even have the points available to do that?

I'd guess that more HGVC owners looking for a new place to go will be willing to go to HVC than we would see coming the other way.  But that's just a guess.


----------



## Duh (Oct 10, 2022)

dr1013 said:


> Just got back from Myrtle Beach stay at the Anderson. Sat through a sales pitch on Max. Am I the only one disappointed with Hilton with the Diamond purchase?
> It seems for legacy owners of HGVC the diamond purchase is mainly a negative. Unless your will to spend more $, all the purchase is going to do is give more people access to HGVC making it more difficult to book within the 6 month window.
> Hilton was offering for me to trade in my HGVC to buy a new HGVC from them. Which would cost around $15k - $20k and I would end up with the same points. Only difference would be access to Max. Which seems crazy for the money and I don’t see the value in Max for that price.  The other option was to buy diamond points for $20 - $30k.
> Unless I’m missing something Hilton really did the legacy owners an injustice with this purchase. I’m disappointed in Hilton and they are treating legacy owners.



Most Diamond owners are anywhere from being disappointed up to being absolutely pissed off.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 10, 2022)

Duh said:


> Most Diamond owners are anywhere from being disappointed up to being absolutely pissed off.



Why? I thought you can simply continue doing what you were doing before and not join MAX. If so, nothing has changed.


----------



## Duh (Oct 10, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> This should certainly give HGVC some incentive to fixing up the DRI properties. Who would want to pay more points for a downgraded resort?



How do you figure you would use more points to stay at a Diamond timeshare? A 1 bdrm Golf Deluxe Bent Creek during prime leaf season for a week is 3,000 points. I can't think of a single Hilton timeshare that will let you stay for a week for 3,000 points any time of the year!


----------



## Duh (Oct 10, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Why? I thought you can simply continue doing what you were doing before and not join MAX. If so, nothing has changed.



Every single sales person or Hilton manager who stated that "nothing would change" was proven to be a liar within a week of making such a claim. Many things have changed in the last year for Diamond owners and none for the the better......for owners. And I suspect that it will continue to change for the worse over the next year.

It is true, Diamond owners do not have to join Max.


----------



## brp (Oct 10, 2022)

Duh said:


> Every single sales person or Hilton manager who stated that "nothing would change" was proven to be a liar within a week of making such a claim. Many things have changed in the last year for Diamond owners and none for the the better......for owners. And I suspect that it will continue to change for the worse over the next year.



I am not familiar with the details of Diamond, so don't know what may have changed. Can you give some examples of things that DRI owners could do before and will not be able to do?

I know that nothing has changed for existing owners on the HGVC side, so I'm curious about DRI changes to see what could happen.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 10, 2022)

Duh said:


> How do you figure you would use more points to stay at a Diamond timeshare? A 1 bdrm Golf Deluxe Bent Creek during prime leaf season for a week is 3,000 points. I can't think of a single Hilton timeshare that will let you stay for a week for 3,000 points any time of the year!



The average 2 bdrm in HGVC is 11,200 - 15000 peak season For the DRI resorts that interest us it appears that the points are 15000 to 22,000. We only have certain resorts that interest us which are the higher end DRI, KBC, P@P, Cabo Azul etc. We would not bother with the rest. Would more likely trade II, RCI or trade into Honors points for hotel if no HGVC.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 10, 2022)

@Duh +1 brp comments. I am not trying to challenge you, just trying to understand because AFAIK nothing has changed on HGVC side other than we need to be careful to book > 6 months.

Unlike MVC Abound which is indirectly competing with home week reservations and not allowing 1 day reservations during weekdays and event weeks even though they tout, 1 day reservations, I do not see HGVC going there. IMHO those are reasons to get pissed off.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 10, 2022)

The have made changes to Club Select/Club Combination. DRI OWNERS kept their previous Status based upon Club Select/Club Club Combination Points. But some DRI Owners can no longer Deposit their other Timeshares in exchange for DRI Points.

We only own 19,000 DRI Points. But the possibility of 32,000 additional Points through Club Select/Club Combination thus Platinum.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 10, 2022)

Yeah, DRI owners have lost some of their perks they bought into. Their ability to use their points/deeds and booking windows hasn’t changed, but the DRI version of the Elite tiers has lost a fair amount. I understand why HGV has removed the perks, but I don’t agree with it. We HGVC have lost a little. I believe we can’t book into DRI with our RCI portal. 


It’s another reason why I will never buy more from the developer to get a higher status. Those privileges can be taken away with no recourse if the developer wants to.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 10, 2022)

I just dont want to be fighting more people for bookings 6 months or less. I have no interest in any of the Diamond resorts. It also seems like it most HGVC members are not really interested in the resorts Diamond brings to the table.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 11, 2022)

I think that another benefit which DRI lost was to pay a small fee to upgrade your room.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 11, 2022)

I feel many DRI owners are waiting to see their new maintenance fees bill plus their Club dues from Hilton for the year 2023?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 11, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> The have made changes to Club Select/Club Combination. DRI OWNERS kept their previous Status based upon Club Select/Club Club Combination Points. But some DRI Owners can no longer Deposit their other Timeshares in exchange for DRI Points.
> 
> We only own 19,000 DRI Points. But the possibility of 32,000 additional Points through Club Select/Club Combination thus Platinum.



If I understand this correctly, that's a surprising feature for a TS developer to offer because it encourages people to own competitive timeshares and to arbitrage cheaper resales for DRI Points.

Was this only for Elite recognition? Or could owners also use the external points for DRI reservations on par with DRI club points?

BTW...While I understand why HVC changed this policy, I can now understand why DRI owners are upset.


----------



## escanoe (Oct 11, 2022)

dayooper said:


> We HGVC have lost a little. I believe we can’t book into DRI with our RCI portal.



I may have started a post that perpetuates this myth, but it is more complicated than that. We came to a better understanding of things as the thread (below) furthered the discussion.

We can book some of the DRI properties through our RCI portal. However, several of them are still blocked under the old "quality filter" that was supposed to keep HGVC owners from booking properties that were "not up to standards." Sedona Summit and Historic Powhatan are two that are still blocked in this way.









						HGVC Owners Blocked from Booking Many HVC Properties through RCI Portal!!!
					

Folks, I noticed a few days ago that some of the DRI properties have FINALLY been rebranded in RCI.  I noticed today when looking at HVC availability through our (HGVC) RCI portal, it shows "no weeks available" for both Historic Powhatan and Sedona Summit. There are tons of weeks available at...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 11, 2022)

I was able to trade via RCI to P@P next year via a well aged OGS.  I worry about the quality of rooms at DRI given their deferred maintenance policy.

If the room sucks at P@P and another DRI we are visiting, we will definitely not buy into MAX. We spend too much money on HGVC MF to get unrenovated rooms per recent reports.

I know owners get renovated rooms. I expect that Hilton hotel users may also get better rooms given pressure from the hotel side to meet quality standards. So where does that leave a MAX or RCI or II exchanger if HVC doesn't pursue a policy to upgrade all the rooms?    I certainly won't spend 15 - 22k points for a P@P peak season oceanfront room if the kitchen is not renovated, when I can pay similar for an HGVC on another island that is up to date.


----------



## magmue (Oct 11, 2022)

The DRI Club Select sounds very similar to the Wyndham Pic program. We were pitched the idea of putting two of our Whalepointe fractional weeks (along with buying some expensive Wyndham points of course) into the PIC program to get VIP benefits, with the option of depositing the weeks or not, per our preference.


----------



## escanoe (Oct 11, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I was able to trade via RCI to P@P next year via a well aged OGS.  I worry about the quality of rooms at DRI given their deferred maintenance policy.
> 
> If the room sucks at P@P and another DRI we are visiting, we will definitely not buy into MAX. We spend too much money on HGVC MF to get unrenovated rooms per recent reports.
> 
> I know owners get renovated rooms. I expect that Hilton hotel users may also get better rooms given pressure from the hotel side to meet quality standards. So where does that leave a MAX or RCI or II exchanger if HVC doesn't pursue a policy to upgrade all the rooms?    I certainly won't spend 15 - 22k points for a P@P peak season oceanfront room if the kitchen is not renovated, when I can pay similar for an HGVC on another island that is up to date.



There is no room shortage at Historic Powhatan, but the two times we have stayed there via RCI exchanges we had recently refurbished rooms. I am sure the booking at P@P is tighter and someone often has to stay in their worst unit.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 11, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> If I understand this correctly, that's a surprising feature for a TS developer to offer because it encourages people to own competitive timeshares and to arbitrage cheaper resales for DRI Points.
> 
> Was this only for Elite recognition? Or could owners also use the external points for DRI reservations on par with DRI club points?
> 
> BTW...While I understand why HVC changed this policy, I can now understand why DRI owners are upset.



You had to own the other time share before you bought DRI. It was named in the Contract. In our first Contract with DRI Worldmark was listed. The Worldmark Booking had to be a Red Week. We were purchasing 7,500 DRI Points so we could get 15,000 DRI Points through Club Select/Club Combination. That were just like regular DRI Points. A 2 Bedroom Worldmark Reservation turned over to DRI got us 8,500 DRI Points. A 1 Bedroom Worldmark Reservation turned over to DRI got us 6,500. We researched all the Worldmark Resorts. We were able to identify a Worldmark Resort at which a 1 Bedroom Unit only took 5,000 Worldmark Points and a different Worldmark Resort at which we could Book a 2 Bedroom Resort for only 9,000 Worldmark Points. So for the 14,000 Worldmark Points we received 15,000 DRI Points to use at any DRI Resort.

Once DRI had the Worldmark (or other time share) week in their Inventory DRI Members had access to them for cash or DRI Points. We Booked off this list several times. I think we traded in Worldmark weeks only 2 or 3 times.

The program was not eliminated but some Resorts were removed and no longer eligible to trade for DRI Points.


----------



## bobpark56 (Oct 12, 2022)

dr1013 said:


> Just got back from Myrtle Beach stay at the Anderson. Sat through a sales pitch on Max. Am I the only one disappointed with Hilton with the Diamond purchase?
> It seems for legacy owners of HGVC the diamond purchase is mainly a negative. Unless your will to spend more $, all the purchase is going to do is give more people access to HGVC making it more difficult to book within the 6 month window.
> Hilton was offering for me to trade in my HGVC to buy a new HGVC from them. Which would cost around $15k - $20k and I would end up with the same points. Only difference would be access to Max. Which seems crazy for the money and I don’t see the value in Max for that price.  The other option was to buy diamond points for $20 - $30k.
> Unless I’m missing something Hilton really did the legacy owners an injustice with this purchase. I’m disappointed in Hilton and they are treating legacy owners.


Hey...You've got company. Many of us who are Diamond owners feel much the same way about Hilton.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 12, 2022)

bobpark56 said:


> Hey...You've got company. Many of us who are Diamond owners feel much the same way about Hilton.


The winner is that hedge company Apollo.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 12, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> The average 2 bdrm in HGVC is 11,200 - 15000 peak season For the DRI resorts that interest us it appears that the points are 15000 to 22,000. We only have certain resorts that interest us which are the higher end DRI, KBC, P@P, Cabo Azul etc. We would not bother with the rest. Would more likely trade II, RCI or trade into Honors points for hotel if no HGVC.


I'm not sure where you got the numbers for DRI. At The Point at Poipu, one of the nicest DRI properties, a 2 bdrm is 8,500 to 15,500 points all year round, depending on the view category. In DRI's exchange program P@P oceanfront is in the top tier. Properties with lower demand don't require as many points.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 12, 2022)

GT75 said:


> I think that another benefit which DRI lost was to pay a small fee to upgrade your room.


It's not lost. I did a booking this week and got the offer to upgrade. It's only available if you a Silver member (15,000 points) or higher.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 12, 2022)

artringwald said:


> I'm not sure where you got the numbers for DRI. At The Point at Poipu, one of the nicest DRI properties, a 2 bdrm is 8,500 to 15,500 points all year round, depending on the view category. In DRI's exchange program P@P oceanfront is in the top tier. Properties with lower demand don't require as many points.



I found it here in the directory. A 2 bdrm OF in Peak season is 15,500 - 19.500 (we travel in peak with school schedules), OV is 11,500 - 16,000 so you are correct on OV. However, this is a 2016 version. I could not find a more recent version of the directory but recall I saw 22,000 points for peak season.

Perhaps if someone could supply a link to the latest DRI Club directory, I can check. I didn't see it in the DRI Stickies.





Update: I looked at KBC and this is where I got the figure for a 2 Bdrm 15,000 - 21,000 for a 2 bdrm. and a Presidential Suite? 44,000 - 54,500 points (wow!).
Now I am curious what a 2 bdrm Presidential Suite offers to support the points required. Anyone know?


----------



## artringwald (Oct 12, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I found it here in the directory. A 2 bdrm OF in Peak season is 15,500 - 19.500 (we travel in peak with school schedules), OV is 11,500 - 16,000 so you are correct on OV. However, this is a 2016 version. I could not find a more recent version of the directory but recall I saw 22,000 points for peak season.
> 
> Perhaps if someone could supply a link to the latest DRI Club directory, I can check. I didn't see it in the DRI Stickies.
> 
> ...


Oops, my mistake! We've never used our points on a holiday, so I didn't know there was a peak season. Here is the current Club Member Directory. 

https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/us-member-benefits-book-combined_27.pdf 

The KBC Presidential Suites are oceanfront corner units on the top floor. I never had enough points to try booking them.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 12, 2022)

Thanks for the link. The points appear to be the same as 2016. Boy those KBC Penthouse Presidential Units must have a gorgeous view!

(However when one compares the cost of $4000 - $5000 a week (assuming points value is .10/per point) with the Westin Kaanapali (where we own) next door at $2500 - $2800 MF/week for 2 bdrm OF..).

Does DRI have an open season for discounted last minute stays? I surmise that these units either are deeded and used/rented out or go vacant because of the high point requirement.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 12, 2022)

artringwald said:


> Oops, my mistake! We've never used our points on a holiday, so I didn't know there was a peak season. Here is the current Club Member Directory.
> 
> https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/us-member-benefits-book-combined_27.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link and information.


----------



## Duh (Oct 13, 2022)

brp said:


> I am not familiar with the details of Diamond, so don't know what may have changed. Can you give some examples of things that DRI owners could do before and will not be able to do?
> 
> I know that nothing has changed for existing owners on the HGVC side, so I'm curious about DRI changes to see what could happen.
> 
> Cheers.



One is an increase of 71% in the last two years for upgrade fees. Also, changing the max reservation length from 84 nights to 29 nights. For a while free RPP, the ability to upgrade, and the ability to choose your specific unit (Diamond Preference) for Platinum and Centum owners was removed but they did come back, for a while at least. Many of our affiliate resorts are no longer able to be booked through Diamond (Hilton has allowed the contracts to elapse) so the only way to get into those resorts now is through DEX which requires an exchange fee and usually more points than what we used to be able to book through Diamond. Also many availability issues as if someone is monkeying around with the reservation system. As 13 months out, I should be able (and used to be able) to see every unit a resort has to offer. Now, it's getting hard to find anything at some resorts for months after the booking window opens and then all of a sudden, everything is populated again. Very irritating as a Platinum owner.


----------



## Duh (Oct 13, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> The average 2 bdrm in HGVC is 11,200 - 15000 peak season For the DRI resorts that interest us it appears that the points are 15000 to 22,000. We only have certain resorts that interest us which are the higher end DRI, KBC, P@P, Cabo Azul etc. We would not bother with the rest. Would more likely trade II, RCI or trade into Honors points for hotel if no HGVC.



Other than possibly the Hawaii Collection, the average 2 bdrm in the most prime season for a week is around 7500-9000 points. I don't know where you are getting your 15,000-20,000 point info from but that is incorrect.

If you want to list some examples of where you see 15,000-20,000 I'd be happy to talk about them but in my 15 years in Diamond I've never seen them (nor would I ever stay at one requiring so many points).


----------



## Duh (Oct 13, 2022)

artringwald said:


> Oops, my mistake! We've never used our points on a holiday, so I didn't know there was a peak season. Here is the current Club Member Directory.
> 
> https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/us-member-benefits-book-combined_27.pdf



A lot of the resorts listed in that PDF are affiliate resorts of which many are no longer available as Hilton is letting the contracts for most affiliate elapse.


----------



## Duh (Oct 13, 2022)

GT75 said:


> I think that another benefit which DRI lost was to pay a small fee to upgrade your room.



Currently, only if you "upgrade" (or IMO, downgrade) to become a Max member. Diamond Legacy owners still have the ability to upgrade (though it was taken away for about 6 months) but who knows how long we will continue to have that ability.


----------



## Duh (Oct 13, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> I feel many DRI owners are waiting to see their new maintenance fees bill plus their Club dues from Hilton for the year 2023?



Supposedly, for the US Collection, an increase of 7%.


----------



## Duh (Oct 13, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I found it here in the directory. A 2 bdrm OF in Peak season is 15,500 - 19.500 (we travel in peak with school schedules), OV is 11,500 - 16,000 so you are correct on OV. However, this is a 2016 version. I could not find a more recent version of the directory but recall I saw 22,000 points for peak season.
> 
> Perhaps if someone could supply a link to the latest DRI Club directory, I can check. I didn't see it in the DRI Stickies.
> 
> ...



You'll never get to book it so no need to worry about it. 

As a US Collection Platinum owner I get an 11 month booking window for the Hawaii Collection and I have never, in 15 years, seen a 2 bdrm available so the chances a HGVC memver with a less than 6 month booking window gets a 2 bdrm at KBC is less than 0.


----------



## Duh (Oct 13, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks for the link. The points appear to be the same as 2016. Boy those KBC Penthouse Presidential Units must have a gorgeous view!
> 
> (However when one compares the cost of $4000 - $5000 a week (assuming points value is .10/per point) with the Westin Kaanapali (where we own) next door at $2500 - $2800 MF/week for 2 bdrm OF..).
> 
> Does DRI have an open season for discounted last minute stays? I surmise that these units either are deeded and used/rented out or go vacant because of the high point requirement.



Technically, they do for 50% off (at 59 nights for a week stay and 30 nights out for a less than week stay) but now that discount is at the discretion of the resort manager (versus being companywide about 4 years ago) so it is seen very little these days. For the most part, you pay the same in points for 13 months out as you would booking the same day of arrival.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 13, 2022)

Duh said:


> You'll never get to book it so no need to worry about it.
> 
> As a US Collection Platinum owner I get an 11 month booking window for the Hawaii Collection and I have never, in 15 years, seen a 2 bdrm available so the chances a HGVC memver with a less than 6 month booking window gets a 2 bdrm at KBC is less than 0.



The average figure I cited was from my perspective i.e. for the DRI resorts that we would use (KBC, P@P, Cabo Azul, possibly Tahoe, Sedona sparingly) That's it. We live on the west coast so eastern beaches and Florida hold no interest for us due to travel and time zones. When we travel to the east coast we travel to NYC, of which HGVC already has several properties. 

Your comments above make me realize that MAX will not offer us the units we want at the resorts we desire. Better to own a DRI deed to get 13 months or rent.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 14, 2022)

Duh said:


> Supposedly, for the US Collection, an increase of 7%.


But that is lower than the inflation rate.  I think we will all need to reset our expectations for MF increases this year.

Kurt


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 14, 2022)

I feel maintenance fees increase for DRI owners will be between 5 to 8%.


----------



## Duh (Oct 18, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> But that is lower than the inflation rate.  I think we will all need to reset our expectations for MF increases this year.
> 
> Kurt



Actually I plan to reset my ownership with Diamond at the end of 2023.


----------



## jwmbosco (Oct 18, 2022)

dr1013 said:


> Just got back from Myrtle Beach stay at the Anderson. Sat through a sales pitch on Max. Am I the only one disappointed with Hilton with the Diamond purchase?
> It seems for legacy owners of HGVC the diamond purchase is mainly a negative. Unless your will to spend more $, all the purchase is going to do is give more people access to HGVC making it more difficult to book within the 6 month window.
> Hilton was offering for me to trade in my HGVC to buy a new HGVC from them. Which would cost around $15k - $20k and I would end up with the same points. Only difference would be access to Max. Which seems crazy for the money and I don’t see the value in Max for that price.  The other option was to buy diamond points for $20 - $30k.
> Unless I’m missing something Hilton really did the legacy owners an injustice with this purchase. I’m disappointed in Hilton and they are treating legacy owners.


Totally agree. I got the same pitch to upgrade $12,000 for additional points to access Max. I said no and am selling.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 18, 2022)

All the DRI Owners we have talked with have no interest in Max and that includes us.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 18, 2022)

Does Hilton really want DRI Owners to join thier MAX program ?


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 20, 2022)

As a HGVC owner, I have no desire for Diamond resorts, so it is a negative for me as it technically increases competition for HGVC especially if you DO NOT plan 9 months in advance


----------



## Duh (Oct 20, 2022)

DazedandConfused said:


> As a HGVC owner, I have no desire for Diamond resorts, so it is a negative for me as it technically increases competition for HGVC especially if you DO NOT plan 9 months in advance



Theoretically, there should be no change in availability as supposedly just as many Hilton owners will be trying to go to Diamond resorts as there are Diamond owners trying to go to Hilton resorts. Theoretically.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 21, 2022)

ok...as they say on Seinfeld......what Diamond resorts are HGVC point worthy????


----------



## dayooper (Oct 21, 2022)

DazedandConfused said:


> ok...as they say on Seinfeld......what Diamond resorts are HGVC point worthy????



The properties that won't be available at 6 months.


----------



## brp (Oct 21, 2022)

dayooper said:


> The properties that won't be available at 6 months.



Bingo!

Cheers.


----------



## Duh (Oct 21, 2022)

DazedandConfused said:


> ok...as they say on Seinfeld......what Diamond resorts are HGVC point worthy????



You seem to forget, since the modification of HGVC points, an HGVC point has the exact same value as a Diamond point. And most Diamond resorts are not in the 10,000+ point range for a week.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 21, 2022)

DazedandConfused said:


> ok...as they say on Seinfeld......what Diamond resorts are HGVC point worthy????


Sure makes the RCI portal look better if I'm trading down, even with the fees, the points are lower.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------

